# SOFLETE



## J. (Jan 19, 2018)

Gentlemen,
       I have searched around the forums and I cannot find any recent discussion about this program so I thought i’d ask for your opinions.

I have been doing SOFLETE for about a year and a half and my overall performance has skyrocketed. I have a lot of fun with the workouts and while a lot of the time it’s a slay fest, I am a lot more capable because of it and my recovery is much better.

Does anyone else here have any experience with the program they’d like to share? Nobody in my unit does it but me so I’d just like to hear your thoughts. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 19, 2018)

The second page of this thread alone has ten mentions of SOFLETE:

*Fitness Milestones & Plans to share*


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 19, 2018)

DocIllinois said:


> The second page of this thread alone has ten mentions of SOFLETE:
> 
> *Fitness Milestones & Plans to share*



Yep.  Plenty of SOFLETE discussion here, no need for a new thread. 

I did my part for the “rucking” threads, I’ll leave it to someone else to organize all of the SOFLETE threads. LOL

- LOCKED -


----------

